# 17 cruze haywire stereo



## Shane liddelm (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm having stereo issues and was recommended to do a voltage drop test now this may sound dumb but I'm not to big on knowledge on circuits.... that being said how would I do a voltage drop test on the stereo??? Or would i just do the test between battery and starter??? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this the OEM stereo or an after market stereo? If OEM and you're under the B2B warranty take it in for testing. If aftermarket have the installer do this. Otherwise find a stereo installer and have them do the test.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Just for information, this is the first video I found to answer your question, but I would do as Mike suggested and take it to the dealer. I have moved your other post from the Gen I section to the Gen II section and then merged them as it was basically a continuation of the other question.

*The Best Way to Perform a Voltage Drop Test - YouTube*





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Shane liddelm (Jul 28, 2019)

obermd said:


> Is this the OEM stereo or an after market stereo? If OEM and you're under the B2B warranty take it in for testing. If aftermarket have the installer do this. Otherwise find a stereo installer and have them do the test.


It if the factory unit and not under warranty as it was bought used and now has 92k on the car but this issue is intermittent and now started working again randomly with only a couple minor glitches in the last 2 days but unfortunately no time or money for dealer costs as just to diag here in Vegas is almost $200 so I'm trying to do most of the stuff myself to figure put if it's the stereo itself or something else


----------



## Shane liddelm (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Just for information, this is the first video I found to answer your question, but I would do as Mike suggested and take it to the dealer. I have moved your other post from the Gen I section to the Gen II section and then merged them as it was basically a continuation of the other question.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it I'm still trying to learn this forum and didnt realize posts could be combined and that I had posted to the first gen not second


----------

